
Bad experience with Redux - em_xy
https://yuanchuan.dev/2019/12/06/I-like-to-build-things-that-way.html
======
bromuro
> As you can see it becomes not that clean quickly.

This is my biggest gripe with my fellow developers. Why they see the need of
abstracting everything?

I don't see any problem in this code:

``` const [count, setCount] = useState(0) const [name, setName] = useState('')
const [school, setSchool] = useState('') const [weight, setWeight] =
useState(0) const [height, setHeight] = useState(0) ```

but i see them in the proposed alternative:

``` function useFormState(initial) { const [fields, setFields] =
useState(initial) const _setFields = (name, value) => { if (name in fields) {
setFields({ ...fields, [name]: value }) } } return [ fields, _setFields ] }
```

this kind of hooks likely are going to be extended in the future, supporting
edge-cases, new features and so. But are these kind of abstraction necessary?
Userland pushes them to the extreme with big packages.

All because the developer initially was seeing a "repeating pattern" in the
code that was readable and testable.

